# Anyone managed to fix early extension?



## JakeT1199 (Jul 1, 2020)

Been working on early extension on and off for a while, just can't seem to get rid of it. Does anyone know from looking at my swing here why this happens?

I've gone from shooting 110+ to 85-90 over the last 2 months, but I'm sure I can do better by fixing this issue.

2 slow-mo swings from the range today, using my bag for the "Chair" drill 'I've seen spoken of on youtube. Backing my hips up into my bag etc. However, I still clearly lose my spine angle and I can't work out why. 1st swing is a bad hit, 2nd swing was much better IMO.

Have any of you managed to cure EE? If so, how? Any advice? 

Thanks so much!!


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 2, 2020)

This guy's explain s it well, he does get s bit technical in some of his videos so see how you get on


----------



## bobmac (Jul 2, 2020)

Keep your right knee flexed on the backswing.


----------



## hovis (Jul 2, 2020)

Denis pugh told our group that early extension is almost always caused by something else.  Trying to stop it is like someone pushing you off a roof and telling you not to hit the ground (it has to happen)  When you try and stop the early extension doss your swing go to crap?  If so that's because it's serving a purpose.  It has to happen to enable you to make a golf shot.


----------



## Depreston (Jul 2, 2020)

Understanding the cause is a good place to start imo seen malaska and AMG talk about this over the last few weeks and they nail it 











These two visual explanations helped a lot to gain an understanding for me AMG wrench hip turn was a light bulb moment for what I thought I had to do


----------



## Jensen (Jul 2, 2020)

I saw a cracking article by Scott Cranson.
Take your address position then put a couple of tour sticks in either side of your belt loops. The sticks should be placed in the loop holes by your hips so they are pointing level towards the horizon or slightly down. 
Now swing back to the top, but start your downswing by tilting the hips pelvis down. This will cause the tour sticks to become more vertical so that they are facing the ground.
This will stop early extension


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 4, 2020)

You do it because your brain is making you bail out of a faulty swing that will create a very bad impact of the ball, the early extension allows you to actually strike the ball. It's not because you want to stand up.


----------

